# sense sms question



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

OK, so I was wondering if any of you devs might be able to hook up a copy of the stock SMS app/widget from sense 3.0 that sorts the messages by messages received in sequential order. Right now its set up so your messages are grouped together sequentially and the recipients messages are grouped together above yours, so when your having a somewhat long convoy you have to scroll way up each time to read their response. I haven't found any way to change the view or sort options anywhere

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------

